# Steak Or Fried Chicken Pieces?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which do you prefer? Steak or fried chicken pieces?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

As much as I like breasts and thighs, I have to vote for steak here. No ketchup please. 

Having said this, I had this Colonel Sanders thing going for a while around 2014-15. This was before KFC started using Colonel Sanders in their advertising again. It was like Bettina with Beethoven. The only difference is that I had no desire to have sex with Colonel Sanders. KFC is "Finger Licking Good," but I'm not interested in licking that finger!  The Colonel probably smelled better than Beethoven did though. I still have a Colonel Sanders mask in my desk that I use at boring work meetings. Really what killed my Colonel Sanders thing was when I realized that the Colonel reminds me of he who eats his well-done steaks with ketchup.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I've never really had fried chicken from the famous places i.e KFC or Popeyes, the closest I have come is breaded chicken breast. I prefer a good steak every day of the week. I love a good piece of tenderloin. Above all I prefer salmon.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I chose steak. I do enjoy fried chicken as well, but it's too fatty - and I need to be careful of my weight, so that I look good when I travel back in time to meet Beethoven. He might have liked big orchestras, but he probably didn't like big women! :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Better cuts of steak (Porterhouse, Filet Mignon), and breaded chicken (parmigiana) and the occasional fried chicken breast from the store or retail outlet (but not KFC). 

Also love ham steak and tube steak.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I almost voted steak. But I do think I like both about the same. Good old fried chicken wings are my favorite.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I chose steak. I do enjoy fried chicken as well, but it's too fatty - and I need to be careful of my weight, so that I look good when I travel back in time to meet Beethoven. He might have liked big orchestras, *but he probably didn't like big women!* :lol:


I remember reading something about Beethoven poking fun at an overweight man (I don't think he was literally poking at his belly). Then again, who knows what Beethoven's physical taste in women was like. I'm really quite surprised by the number of male friends and such I have who like meatier women.  Of course, I prefer slim women.

I also read once that Colonel Sanders was signing autographs for his fans shortly before he died. He made comments to his associates that many of his female fans who came to see him were fat. Gee, Colonel, is it really that surprising that your fans are fat? :lol:

I suppose I'd rather have good fried chicken over bad steak. Bad steak is such a disappointment. I don't order fried chicken often, but the chains around here can be vastly inconsistent. You might get something really good one day, but that same place might give you something nasty the next day. It's not cheap and it's not healthy either. Given all of this, why bother?

I will say that Kentucky Fried Chicken is more consistent than the other chains around here, but that's not really saying much. KFC has also closed many locations here lately. I hear they are really big in Asia though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Better cuts of steak (Porterhouse, Filet Mignon)


Sounds yummy. I'd also add Delmonico and T-Bone. Unfortunately, these are all very expensive steaks per pound. In the European countries I've visited, steaks cost WAY TOO MUCH. The price of an ordinary cut at an ordinary restaurant in Basel had a price tag of $50. Long live the USA!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one is really : who cares ArtMusic, stick to the aria's


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

For those who can't decide, you can have the best (or worst depending on your point of view I guess) of both worlds: chicken fried steak.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

SuperTonic said:


> For those who can't decide, you can have the best (or worst depending on your point of view I guess) of both worlds: chicken fried steak.


From Luby's of course, right?

It's a Texas thing, y'all. :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm more of a red meat person all the way. I love steak and roast beef. It should always be what's for dinner. I mean, Copland composed a whole suite just for that commercial.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I'm more of a red meat person all the way. I love steak and *roast beef*. It should always be what's for dinner. I mean, Copland composed a whole suite just for that commercial.


Is tonight an Arby's night? :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Is tonight an Arby's night? :lol:


Every night is, mon amoreux.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> Every night is, mon amoreux.


Well, at least our dates won't cost much! That's important to cheapskates like myself!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

And by the way, isn't Arby's slogan "We have the meats!" a male chauvinist "manspreading" microaggression? Somebody should be offended! We need to organize a "take back the restaurant" support protest! With candles! And hugs! And meat - plenty of it!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> And by the way, isn't Arby's slogan "We have the meats!" a male chauvinist "manspreading" microaggression? Somebody should be offended! We need to organize a "take back the restaurant" support protest! With candles! And hugs! And meat - plenty of it!


I'll be there if you need me to do some male jumboaggression!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I'm more of a red meat person all the way. I love steak and roast beef. It should always be what's for dinner. I mean, Copland composed a whole suite just for that commercial.


*"I think I heard that."

*


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear me, North American eating habits! Tonight - tagliatelle in a sauce of yellow peppers, tomatoes, rosemary, garlic, chili cooked in good olive oil; local cheeses and coffee afterwards.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Dear me, North American eating habits! Tonight - tagliatelle in a sauce of yellow peppers, tomatoes, rosemary, garlic, chili cooked in good olive oil; local cheeses and coffee afterwards.


I really don't think anyone in the UK has room to criticize any other culture's cuisine! :lol:

Just kidding. Kind of.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

It depends where you eat. Come to Turnabout Towers and let me satisfy your epicurean desires (but not steak or fried chicken, OK?)  

Seriously - we abandoned our native culinary cultural tradition some decades back, but we're in the process of finding it again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I really don't think anyone in the UK has room to criticize any other culture's cuisine! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding. Kind of.


They all need dentists.

I hope they aren't all anti-dentites!!!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

CHICKEN. who ever ate chicken fried steak using steak with creamy sausage gravy, sauteed cinnamon apples with fluffy buttermilk biscuits, slow simmered pork flavored pinto beans steamed collard greens and then topped off with bourbon flavored pecan pie, napped with a creamy vanilla sauce topped with cream chantily.....chzzzz!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> This one is really : who cares ArtMusic, stick to the aria's


Yes, you are right, I need another aria poll.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

ldiat said:


> CHICKEN. who ever ate chicken fried steak using steak with creamy sausage gravy, sauteed cinnamon apples with fluffy buttermilk biscuits, slow simmered pork flavored pinto beans steamed collard greens and then topped off with bourbon flavored pecan pie, napped with a creamy vanilla sauce topped with cream chantily.....chzzzz!


Totenfeier likes this post as often as possible.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Steak and fries are hard to beat with a nice sauce or hot mustard.


----------

